# A Osmia lignaria story



## TheCheatOSX (Sep 25, 2007)

I found two more in my screened-in back porch. One was long dead, but the other was on the screen. I scooped it up and took it to the nest block. It crawled right in a hole. Are these adults at the end of their life cycle at this time of year? 

I just don't recall seeing any of these bees before this year and I'm a bit of an amateur entomologist so I pay attention to insects. I'm sure they were there but it's like hunting morels. You don't see any until you find that first one and your mind is imprinted. Then they appear everywhere!


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

*osmia*

Chris, That's a great photo. How did you get it?

Morris


----------



## TheCheatOSX (Sep 25, 2007)

My digital camera has a nice "super macro" mode on it plus I handheld a 10x triplet loupe (like this one) in front of it. It took a lot of shots to get the focus just right. The subject was very cooperative as it was very cold and nearly dead.


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

*Osmia*

That's pretty clever. I wonder if a ring stand could be used to hold the magnifying lense and the camera. Could be adjusted to get a sharp focus.

Morris


----------

